# Stihl 009-Need new chain-Which brand



## stihlgotwood (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm going to order from baileys and i need it soon, so i was thinking of oregon and need to know the best type to order. I'm running stihl semi-chisel (i think) The stihl seems pretty good but i want to order 100' and can't afford it. Also want to know if carlton is better than oregon and if so why does it seem to be a whole lot cheaper than oregon. Anyway theres to many dam numbers and letters to these chain types to just call and order so maybee you guys can help.


----------



## MonkeyDo (Apr 9, 2007)

Before I could tell you what kind of chain you need, you will need to check your bar. If it is a stihl bar it will list the drive pitch, gauge, and number if drive links. The number of drive links is only important if you are ordering pre-made chains. The drive pitch will also be on the drive sprocket.
Pitch will either be 3/8(.375) or .325 .
Usually the gauge on a bar on a 009 is a narrow kerf bar or .050 gauge.
Brand does matter. I have had nothing but headaches with Carlton chain(broken links), I use exclusively Oregon chain.
On Bailey's these measurements will be in the following order:
.325x.050x78 or .325pitch x .050gauge x 78drive links.
Hope this helps.


----------



## BDawson1234 (Apr 10, 2007)

009 is a good saw, I have 3. I run 14in bars which make the chain 50 drive links long. 3/8 .50g. Lo Profile. So a 100ft roll of chain will make about 32 chains! The difference in my humble opinion is bumper links or no bumper links. Bumper links are for safety and comfort. With bumper links you get less vibration and less kickback potential, but they make the chain weigh more and reduce cutting efficiency, especially on smaller saws like the 009. Stihl chains are as follows. The PM1 chain has bumper links and cuts very smoothly. The RM has bumper links but is slightly more aggressive and cuts a little faster, but it's not a noticeable difference to me. PM chain has no bumper links and cuts fastest. I run PM stuff because the chain is 30% lighter and easier for the little saws to pull. I think you'd be happy with RM. Both Oregon and Carlton have the same styles, but you'le have to do the research on that.


----------

